# [Malaysian NR] Ainesh Sevellaraja 7:04.89 5BLD



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2016)

Finally got a decent success, 12th in the world. Still have lots of room for improvement though since I didn't practice at all before this comp and ended up getting this 

Cube: Bochuang
Malaysia Cube Open 2016


----------



## asacuber (Dec 23, 2016)

time to update your sig


----------

